# Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!



## tompage (25. August 2013)

*Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

Hallo,
ich will mir in meinen Pc zum Übertakten und auch wegen der Lautstärke wegen (leise)  eine Wasserkühlung reinhauen, nur habe ich davon leider überhaupt keine Ahnung da ich mich mit so etwas noch nie auseinandergesetzt habe.... ich hoffe nun dass ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

Wakü soll für CPU und Graka sein.

CPU : 3770k
Graka (GPU) : Gtx 780 EVGA

Die Wakü sollte sehr sehr leise sein, und eine ordentliche Leistung bringen.

Budget : bis zu 350-400€

Danke!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

Intern oder extern?

Und hier mal noch genügend Info-Material zum durchlesen 

1. Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 10.11.12)
2. Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)
3. Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

Ein Mod wird das hier sicherlich noch in das richtige Unterforum verschieben, sofern derjenige es denn hier entdeckt hat


----------



## tompage (26. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

Sry hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben ... Extern .. da mein Gehäuse da jetzt ned bassd


----------



## Feleos (26. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

Uha, nur 350-400€? Das wird ein gutest stück arbeit 

DU brauchst:

1x Pumpe (20-80€)  Pumpen bei AT 
1x Ausgleichsbehälter (AGB) (15-40€)  ABG's der verschiedenen Arten  
1x CPU-Waterblock (30-80€)  Passende Kühler zu deiner CPU 
1x GPU-Waterblock +  Backplate (105-140€)  Passende Kühler und Backplate für deine GPU 
1-3x Radiator (je nach Case) (40-140€ Pro Radiator)
1x Schlauch (nach Wahl, min 2m Länge, besser 3m als Reserve)
10x Anschluss (bei einem Radiator)

Wichtig wäre das Gehäuse zu kennen, um wirklich sagen können was für einen Radiator bzw. wie viele Radiatoren da überhaupt rein passen.

Bei den Schläuchen würde ich dir  13/10mm (Außenumfang/Innenumfang) empfehlen. Hierzu brauchst du dann die richtigen Anschlüssen. Im Normalfall brauchst du zwei Anschlüsse pro Komponente. Dies kann muss jedoch nicht immer sein, wenn die Pumpe mit dem AGB verbunden ist.

Bei den Waterblocks würde ich dir folgende Marken empfehlen: EK-Waterblock oder Aquacomputer. Da gehen aber die Meinungen immer weit auseinander wer welche Marke gut findet 

Die Pumpe kann eine günste (meist laut) oder eine teure sein. Die Eheim Varianten der verschiedenen Hersteller sind meist nicht schlecht. Ich Selber habe eine Laing D5, welche teuer ist aber auch bei guten Durchfluss/hoher Drehzahl noch leise (knapp 90€mit Aufsatz).

Prinzipiell gibt es sehr viel Auswahl. Wenn wir dein Case wissen, kann man mehr sagen 

EDIT: Ok, dann vergiss den post, hab wohl zulange geschrieben


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

bis 400euro ist möglich. ich habe mir das Alphacool Set mit 360er und DDC geholt und noch ein paar dinge zusätzlich, um es auf meinen bedarf anzupassen.

edit: das wäre der ungefähre warenkorb von mir damals. genau hab ich das nimmer im kopf 
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d382a4e4259419fe139bcaaf79dcc9f5


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. August 2013)

Der warenkorb ist leer


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

seltsam. und wenn ich den link anklicke, kommt da irgendwas, was ich nicht ausgewählt habe...

dann mal in einzelnen links  

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set 40192
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter und Aufsatz Combo Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter und Aufsatz Combo 52176
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel 68164
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Deep Black Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Deep Black 64222
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Y-45° Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innen 1x Außengewinde - Deep Black Alphacool HF Y-45° Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innen 1x Außengewinde - Deep Black 64192


----------



## panzer000 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

hier mal eine gute wasserkühlung 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a9989400d1a78e140c9466a934d6f241


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. August 2013)

6m schlauch wirds nie brauchen, ausserdem ist die pumpe laut


----------



## panzer000 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

wo her willst du das wissen 
hab die beinem kumpel eingabut die hörst du nicht mal


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

Laut definiert jeder anders. Ich hör meine ddc auf volldampf nicht, andere müssen die auf 7v regeln, damit sie keinen hörschaden bekommen


----------



## panzer000 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

ja da kannst du aber nicht sagen das es laut ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

*AW: Suche sehr gute Wasserkühlung!*

wie ich schon sagte, laut definiert jeder anders


----------

